# Coronary angioplast with drug eluting stents



## DebiMax (Sep 30, 2013)

How would you code a patient having CAD and they had a percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty with placement of drug eluting stents in the right coronary artery and left circumflex? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 30, 2013)

DebiMax said:


> How would you code a patient having CAD and they had a percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty with placement of drug eluting stents in the right coronary artery and left circumflex? Thanks.



C9600-RC and C9600-LD if Medicare patient, or 92928-RC and 92928-LD.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Prabhu.A CPC (Oct 1, 2013)

We can use 92928, and  92929 for each additional brange of major coronary artery


----------



## DebiMax (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------

